# Haydn's number 13



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I was reacquainted with Haydn's Symphony No. 13 yesterday. A friend uploaded 12, 13 and 14 from an Odyssey LP, Max Goberman and the Vienna State Opera Orchestra. #12 doesn't do much for me; it seems... oversimple maybe. #13 is scored more interestingly - and it has that 2nd movement. Damn, that is a beautiful thing. I don't know why Haydn put it in there, but I'm glad he did. Surprising that some advertising outfit hasn't grabbed it and plastered it all over the place. Just proves that those dudes ain't as smart as they think they are.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Ukko said:


> I was reacquainted with Haydn's Symphony No. 13 yesterday. A friend uploaded 12, 13 and 14 from an Odyssey LP, Max Goberman and the Vienna State Opera Orchestra. #12 doesn't do much for me; it seems... oversimple maybe. #13 is scored more interestingly - and it has that 2nd movement. Damn, that is a beautiful thing. I don't know why Haydn put it in there, but I'm glad he did. Surprising that some advertising outfit hasn't grabbed it and plastered it all over the place. Just proves that those dudes ain't as smart as they think they are.


It sure is. Pure and simple, vocal in idiom and lyrical - what could be more than this purest form of music? Adagio cantabile at 4:55


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes, the 13 is excellent - the fugal finale is also awesome.


----------

